

ParallelCI: Get faster tests by running your builds in parallel - ukd1
https://codeship.com/features/parallelci

======
madisonmay
Props to the codeship team for another release well done. They're a great team
and they're building a great product, can't recommend them highly enough.

------
signal
Codeship really gets points for clarity and usability here. This is the best
implementation of parallelism I've seen yet.

